# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف تكتب " الي أو " اللي " و متى نضع " التنوين " ؟

## مُتعلِّمَة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

بدايةً أشكُر جهودكم المُميَّزة والجبارة .. في سبيل تطور ورقي المنتدى 

لقد أردتُ في هَذا الصرح العظيم المُبارك ، أن أسأل على سُؤالٍ كان يشغلني منذُ سن الطفُولة " سني الآن 15 سنة " 

كلمة " اللي " هل تكتب " الي " أو " اللي " 

كمثال : 

" هذا اللي تبونه " هل أكتبها " هذا الي تبونه " أو " هذا اللي تبونه " 

لقد سألتُ مُعلِّمَة العَربِي وَ قالت : اللي وليس الي !

لكن هل هَذا فعلاً صحيح ؟ لأن أظن هذه الكلمة من أكثر الأخطاء الإِملائية  شيُوعًا .. 

ثانياً أريد السؤال عن وضع التنوين مثلاً في الكلِمات متى أضعَها 

كـ 

إبداعاً أين أضع التنوين في الـ " ع " أو " ا " و أنا وضعتُ التنوين في الـ " ا " فهَل هذا صحِيح ؟

تحياتي

----------


## البطليوسي

(اللي) إملاء لاسم الموصول العامّي الذي يستخدم مكان أسماء الموصول الفصحى كـ(الذي والتي واللذان واللتان والذين واللائي ..إلخ) فالعامّة تستخدمه مع المفرد والمثنّى والجمع مذكّرا ومؤنّثا، فيقولون "إنْتِهْ اللي بتقول إنّه الثورة السوريّة مؤامرة ! " ويقولون "إنْتِي اللي بتقولي إنّه الثورة السوريّة مؤامرة !" ويقولون "إنتو اللي بتقولوا أو بتقولونْ إنّه الثورة السوريّة مؤامرة !" ويقولون "إنتِنْ اللي بتقولِنْ أو بتؤولن أو بتتحا(h)ـنْ أو بتحكِنْ إنّه الثورة السوريّة مؤامرة ! " إلخ 
فـ"اللي" كلمة عاميّة، وهكذا يكتبها العوام ولا يكتبون (الي) ؛ لأنّهم يظهرون الصوت في كتابتهم فيظهرون اللام الثانية، كما يظهرون الكسرة في الفعل المسند إلى المخاطبة فيكتبون (ذهبتي) ولا يكتبون (ذهبتِ) ! 

و(تبون) فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون؛ لأنّه من الأفعال الخمسة، ومعناها بلغتكم أي تريدون . 
أمّا التنوين، فيجوز كتابته :
* فوق الألف مثل (أماماً)
* على طرف الألف على الجهة اليمنى (وهذا لا أستطيع كتابته بلوحة المفاتيح ولكنْ يمكن لكِ أنْ تتصوّريه)
*أو فوق الحرف اللي قبل الألف مثل (أمامًا) .

وينبغي للإنسان أنْ يُعوّد نفسه أنْ يكتب بالعربيّة الفصحى، سواء كان في الفيس بوك أو في غيره؛ لأنّ تعويد النّفس على الكتابة بالعاميّة يُعد قلّة عقل لقوله تعالى "أَتَسْتَبْدِلُ  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ ! ".

----------

